# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  6th Fei Koi Centre GO " Amazing Dome " with Nozomi.

## abiserpong

Dome punya banyak makna, tetapi untuk Taniguchi Fish Farm, *Dome* boleh jadi berati tonggak atau prasasti. Dari indukan bernama Dome ini Taniguchi menuai sukses sebagai penangkar Sanke Top. Buah keberhasilannya adalah ketika mengantar anakan Dome menjadi kampiun dalam kategori* Adult Koi Division Overall Championship pada All Japan Nishikigoi Show 2010.* Yang pertama sepanjang karir Taniguchi tetapi boleh jadi batu loncatan untuk sukses berikutnya.

Dome dilahirkan dari keturunan bangsawan kerajaan Koi Momotaro Koi Farm. Di dalam darahnya mengalir darah biru Mako, salah satu indukan legendaris Momotaro. Mako melegenda tanpa sempat menyaksikan anak keturunannya mengusung nama besarnya. Dia tewas mengenaskan, loncat dari bak penampungnya ketika baru dua kali mewariskan jejak keturunannya. Dia tewas beberapa bulan setelah melahirkan keturunan keduanya. Kematiannya ketika itu sungguh tidak bermakna. Nama besarnya justru melegenda ketika beberapa bulan kemudian generasi terakhirnya mencetak pencapaian dramatis, tumbuh meraksasa menembus ukuran 70cm ketika usianya belum lagi dua tahun. Anak-anak mako menjadi generasi tangguh, tahan terhadap penyakit dan strugle to survive.

Taniguchi tahu kemana dia harus berpaling ketika melebar jejak dari kohaku ke sanke. Pilihannya terhadap Dome bukanlah sebuah pertaruhan karena pertarungannya sendiri bagaimana memaksimalkan potensi Dome. Sejauh ini Taniguchi sudah memenangkan perangnya ketika salah satu dari generasi ketiga Dome berhasil merah puncah prestasi di atas.

Anak keturunan Dome bukan kali pertama ke Indonesia. Di awal tahun 2009, generasi ketiganya yang satu batch dengan sang juara menyemarakan kegiatan penggemar koi di negeri ini. Banyak cerita manis tentang koi-koi itu tetapi baiklah kita biarkan Anda menikmatinya sendiri lewat 6th Feikoi Centre GO: *Amazing Dome.*

*RULES OF THE GAME*

*TATA CARA KEGIATAN :*
1. Kegiatan ini berlangsung selama 4 bulan, sejak *April** 2011* dan akan berakhir pada *Agustus 2011.*
2. Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 70 ton di Green House Fei Koi Centre , Ciparay Bandung.
3. Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini 



*PARTISIPAN :*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI :*
Koi yang di GO dari Sanke, dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

*Dome Sanke :*
Umur: Tosai
Tanggal Lahir : ..... 2010.
Ukuran : +/- 20 – 22 cm
Breeder : Taniguchi Fish Farm
Indukan : Dome 95 cm 
Jumlah : 50 ekor 
Foto Indukan :



*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN :*
Nozomi Koi Food – Color and Growth 



*GARANSI :*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terpilih.


*AGENDA :*
5 – 7 April 2011, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
7 April – 25 Juli 2011, Masa Pemilihan 
14 April – 10 Agustus 2011, Periode Pembayaran & Pelaksanaan GO 
Agustus 2011, Up Date, Periode Penjurian & Pengumuman Pemenang, dan Pengiriman Koi


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI :*
Tata cara pemilihan koi akan berlangsung dua putaran dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

1. Pemilihan dilakukan mulai tanggal *7 April 2011 pada pukul 12.00 PM* waktu server KOI's ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup tanggal *25 Juli 2011* atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekor per posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. Harga koi per ekor ditetapkan , sebagai berikut :
- Rp. 7.000.000 untuk 1 – 10 Ekor 
- Rp. 6.500.000 untuk 11 – 20 Ekor 
- Rp. 6.000.000 untuk 21 – 30 Ekor 
- Rp. 5.500.000 untuk 31 – 40 Ekor
- Rp. 5.000.000 untuk 41 – 50 Ekor

5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*PEMBAYARAN :*
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau dapat dicicil .
2. Partisipan dapat mencicil dengan tata cara berikut:
Cicilan I, 50% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 7 hari setelah booking
Cicilan II, 25% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 30 hari setelah booking 
Cicilan III, 25% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 60 hari setelah booking 
3. Pembayaran sudah harus lunas sebelum koi dikirim/diambil
4. Apabila hingga 7 (tujuh) hari setelah periode penjurian koi belum lunas, maka Penyelenggara berhak melelang koi tersebut di forum. Kelebihan hasil lelang setelah dikurangi jumlah yang telah dibayar akan dikembalikan ke Partisipan
5. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara menyebut nickname dan kode koi. 
6. Pembayaran cash 1 minggu setelah booked dapat disc @ 500.000 / ekor 
7. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng*
*A/C No. 624 – 0110235*
*a/n Soegianto*


*JURI :*
Youichi Taniguchi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN :*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III. 
Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I & II
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes

*HADIAH :*
  




*DONASI :*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN :*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.

----------


## abiserpong

*DOME SANKE :*

----------


## Soegianto

terimaksih ats posting nya pak abi
ada yg kelupaan
pembayaran cash 1 minggu setelah booked dapat disc @ 500.000 / ekor

----------


## abiserpong

Siap om soegi ....... sudah ditambahkan di " Pembayaran point 6 " postingan #1.  :Thumb:

----------


## Soegianto

trimakasih om abi

----------


## dina prima

Om, Oyagoi DOME ditayang dong, 
penasaran...........

----------


## Glenardo

> Om, Oyagoi DOME ditayang dong, 
> penasaran...........



CUocok Om Dina..Baru mao tanya Om SOegih ...

----------


## luki

> Om, Oyagoi DOME ditayang dong, 
> penasaran...........


saya punya kurang bagus Capt.........

*Dome 95 cm*


sama dulu Om Ajik jg pernah posting di sini , sekalian buat refresh karakter sumi dome....... :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows: 

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...eeping-Contest

jantan nya saya ngga tau......mungkin sudah berubah pairing nya

----------


## dina prima

Om Luki, many thanks,

Ikutan deh, 

1. Capt. Benny No. 05 (Booked).

----------


## luki

> Om Luki, many thanks,
> 
> Ikutan deh, 
> 
> 1. Capt. Benny No. 05 (Booked).



ha ha ha ha....blm capt......
nanti siang pemilihan nya jam 12.00......
langsung ke no itu ya.....mata nya sama nih sama mata si ......

----------


## dina prima

Om Luki,

Dari pengalaman yang sudah-sudah, kalau jalan bareng dengan "Teman-teman Koi" dalam hal memilih "Makhluk Yang Bernomor" saya selalu kalah cepat.

Jadinya, ya begitu:
- masuk.
- bincang-bincang didepan sebentar dg mamasangnya. (cari info nomor mana yg bagus).
- langsung booking nomor.
- baru duduk manis (ngobrol, ngopi-ngopi dll)

Begitu Om.....

----------


## dina prima

Sama Pak Rasito aja saya ketinggalan terus.

Apalagi dengan Om Glen....
Ditikungan saya dihajar.

----------


## Soegianto

> Om Luki, many thanks,
> 
> Ikutan deh, 
> 
> 1. Capt. Benny No. 05 (Booked).


blm capt ......
nanti baru start jam 12

----------


## Soegianto

info nozomi
katanya setelah di ksh jumbo nozomi ikan nya akan grow dan bentuk badan nya bisa bulat2 kayak guling

----------


## Glenardo

> info nozomi
> katanya setelah di ksh jumbo nozomi ikan nya akan grow dan bentuk badan nya bisa bulat2 kayak guling


Kalo saya mao di bentuk jadi bola baseball bisa di bentuk bgt ga om?

----------


## Soegianto

> Kalo saya mao di bentuk jadi bola baseball bisa di bentuk bgt ga om?


nanti sy tanya yah tp kayaknya bs glen tp bola base ball kan jelek lancip di depan

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tes jam ? tessssssss

----------


## Soegianto

> tes jam ? tessssssss


 eh om dony  apa kbr

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> eh om dony  apa kbr


lagi manasin komporrr ommm soegi...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> lagi manasin komporrr ommm soegi...


 ksh pertamax plus om dony

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ksh pertamax plus om dony


lagi mahal om soegi...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> lagi mahal om soegi...


 hahahahahha

----------


## Glenardo

Siap2 injek gasss.....

----------


## abiserpong

abi, no. 25
luki, no. 14

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> hahahahahha


IMF ada pendanaan ga ya ??

----------


## h3ln1k

no. 14 Luki

----------


## budjayz

sanke 05 bbbbbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## h3ln1k

no 14 Luki

----------


## Soegianto

an/ toni 18,30
an/ rasito 28, 31

----------


## Glenardo

30 Glen Gading Koi

----------


## abiserpong

25..........

----------


## Glenardo

> sanke 05 bbbbbbbbbbbbbb



KLuar2 punya Baby lgsg ngebut aja numbruk no 5...

----------


## Soegianto

an/ toni 23

----------


## budjayz

> KLuar2 punya Baby lgsg ngebut aja numbruk no 5...


hahaha mo coba ikutan sensasi GO om glen sekali-kali..
katanya seru..
dapet ga sih?

----------


## Glenardo

> hahaha mo coba ikutan sensasi GO om glen sekali-kali..
> katanya seru..
> dapet ga sih?



Dapat kayaknnya deh..Sah spertinya

Sensasi baby born dapat ini sensasi GO di coba..He4x..

----------


## budjayz

> Dapat kayaknnya deh..Sah spertinya
> 
> Sensasi baby born dapat ini sensasi GO di coba..He4x..


haha bisa aja om glen ini..

----------


## abiserpong

*Dome Sanke yang sudah terpilih :

 ( Pemilih 1 - 10, di Harga @ Rp. 7 jt. ) :*
 
1. Budjayz, no. *05.*
2. Luki, no. *14.*
3. Toni, no. *18.*
4. Toni, no. *20.*
5. Rasito, no.* 28.*
6. Rasito, no. *31.*
7. Abi, no. *25.*
8. Toni, no. *23.*
9.

----------


## abiserpong

*DOME SANKE AVAILABLE:*

----------


## budjayz

> *Dome Sanke yang sudah terpilih :
> 
>  ( Pemilih 1 - 10, di Harga @ Rp. 7 jt. ) :*
>  
> 1. Budjayz, no. *05.*
> 2. Luki, no. *14.*
> 3. Toni, no. *18.*
> 4. Toni, no. *20.*
> 5. Rasito, no.* 28.*
> ...


maaf om abi om toni dapet no 30
ta ganti yoo..

*Dome Sanke yang sudah terpilih :

 ( Pemilih 1 - 10, di Harga @ Rp. 7 jt. ) :*
 
1. Budjayz, no. *05.*
2. Luki, no. *14.*
3. Toni, no. *18.*
4. Toni, no. *30.*
5. Rasito, no.* 28.*
6. Rasito, no. *31.*
7. Abi, no. *25.*
8. Toni, no. *23.*
9.

----------


## abiserpong

> maaf om abi om toni dapet no 30
> ta ganti yoo..


O iya silap om ....... Thx.

*Dome Sanke yang sudah terpilih :

 ( Pemilih 1 - 10, di Harga @ Rp. 7 jt. ) :*
 
1. Budjayz, no. *05.*
2. Luki, no. *14.*
3. Toni, no. *18.*
4. Toni, no. *30.*
5. Rasito, no.* 28.*
6. Rasito, no. *31.*
7. Abi, no. *25.*
8. Toni, no. *23.*
9.

----------


## Zone

No.12 Wil'Zone

----------


## Soegianto

> KLuar2 punya Baby lgsg ngebut aja numbruk no 5...


 ngidam om glen

----------


## budjayz

> ngidam om glen


hahaha jangan gt donk om soegi hahaha

----------


## dina prima

Memang telat terus.........


Lain kali untuk "Manula" boleh star 1 jam in  advance"

----------


## abiserpong

*Dome Sanke yang sudah terpilih :*

*( Pemilih 1 - 10, di Harga @ Rp. 7 jt. ) :*

1. Budjayz, no. *05.*
2. Luki, no. *14.*
3. Toni, no. *18.*
4. Toni, no. *30.*
5. Rasito, no.* 28.*
6. Rasito, no. *31.*
7. Abi, no. *25.*
8. Toni, no. *23.*
9. Wil'Zone, no. *12.*
10.


*DOME SANKE AVAILABLE:*

----------


## tosailover

> ngidam om glen


sampe curhat di facebook tuh , Om hahahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ayooo satu lagii... hahaha

----------


## budjayz

> sampe curhat di facebook tuh , Om hahahaha


Haha bisa aja om tosai
Biasanya itu istri ku om
Ak ga pernah buka FB H??...h??...h??...

----------


## tosailover

> Haha bisa aja om tosai
> Biasanya itu istri ku om
> Ak ga pernah buka FB H??...h??...h??...


bukannya Om Budjayz yg saya maksud...tapi ada yang lagi sedih tuh gak kebagian dome no 30 wkwkwkwk...

----------


## dina prima

1. Budjayz, no. *05.*
2. Luki, no. *14.*
3. Toni, no. *18.*
4. Toni, no. *30.*
5. Rasito, no.* 28.*
6. Rasito, no. *31.*
7. Abi, no. *25.*
8. Toni, no. *23.*
9. Wil'Zone, no. *12.*
10.Dina Prima, no. *02*.

----------


## abiserpong

*Dome Sanke yang sudah terpilih :*

*( Pemilih 1 - 10, di Harga @ Rp. 7 jt. ) :*

1. Budjayz, no. *05.*
2. Luki, no. *14.*
3. Toni, no. *18.*
4. Toni, no. *30.*
5. Rasito, no.* 28.*
6. Rasito, no. *31.*
7. Abi, no. *25.*
8. Toni, no. *23.*
9. Wil'Zone, no. *12.*
10. Dina Prima, no. *02.*

*( Pemilih 11 - 20, di Harga @ Rp. 6,5 jt. ) :*
11. Yoyong, no. *04.*
12. Dina Prima, no. *45.*
13. Ronny, no. *03.*
14. 


*DOME SANKE AVAILABLE :*

----------


## budjayz

> bukannya Om Budjayz yg saya maksud...tapi ada yang lagi sedih tuh gak kebagian dome no 30 wkwkwkwk...


Hahahaa salah pengertian nih..
Maap maap om tosai..  ::

----------


## dina prima

Sempat lihat langsung ikannya..... TOP BANGET.

Sukses Pak Soegi......

----------


## Soegianto

an yoyong 04

----------


## dina prima

a/n Dina Prima, no.*45**.*

----------


## luki

> an yoyong 04





> a/n Dina Prima, no.*45**.*


saya edit di postingan ( #51 ) atas ya

----------


## Koi Lovers

ikutannnn

no.3 by ronny

----------


## luki

> ikutannnn
> 
> no.3 by ronny


penasaran sama Dome ya Om........mantab nih buat belajar.....late finish atau tidak......

saya edit di postingan atas ya.......

----------


## Koi Lovers

iya om...daripada nyesel ngga kebagian
finishnya cepet nih ikan om,saya pake turbo

hihihihihihi

----------


## Alfyan_

Diberitahukan bagi para peserta "6th Fei Koi Centre GO " Amazing Dome " with Nozomi 				" bahwa  penjurian GO telah selesai dilaksanakan pada tanggal 14 agustus 2011,  dan saat ini ikan telah berada di showroom Feikoicentre Taman Modern  Cakung Jakarta timur.

Untuk konfirmasi bisa menghubungi Alfin di 081287939583 atau melalui E-mail di [email protected]

----------


## Alfyan_

*6th Fei Koi Centre GO " Amazing Dome " with Nozomi.* 

     Tiga bulan sudah berlangsungnya event 6th Fei Koi Centre GO " Amazing Dome " with Nozomi yang diadakan oleh  Feikoicentre, hingga tiba saat untuk penjurian. Penjurian yang  dilaksanakan tepat pada tanggal 14 agustus 2011 ini berlangsung cukup  lama karena para juri memerlukan waktu untuk meneliti satu persatu ikan  koi yang terbaik yang kemudian akan dijadikan juara.

  

  

    Setelah sekian lama para juri melakukan seleksi, akhirnya  dipillihlah delapan ikan yang memasuki tahap nominasi untuk tiga besar.




   Hingga pada akhirnya, para juripun selesai melakukan pemilihan untuk juara 1, 2, dan 3

Juara I

  No. 11

Juara II

  No. 26

Juara III

  No. 24


Selamat untuk para juara, terimakasih untuk para peserta yang telah  berpartisipasi dalam acara ini, dan juga untuk KOI'S yang telah  mendukung kelangsungan event ini.

----------


## ipaul888

mantab bngt

----------


## gerryochiba

Istimewaaa...

----------


## dina prima

Kapan yang seperti ini ada lagi......?

----------


## ipaul888

> Istimewaaa...


wah om gerry kmn aja nih?

----------

